

Why Women Pretend To Be Stupid - keltecp11
http://www.evolution-x.com/dumbgirls.htm

======
russell
Well, it must be evolution-x day. Acting stupid is unconscious attempt to
invite a lek. A lek is a display of males before females. A woman makes a
stupid remark to see which males give stupid replies, and if she is lucky,
intelligent ones. I always suspected we were being manipulated, but I didnt
realize how easily.

My GF doesn't do that. She's decided to keep me around and doesnt allow any
illusions as to who is the smart one.

------
mr_eel
I must not go to enough dinner parties, because I haven’t seen this behaviour.
Sure, people behave differently in some social situations than they might in
others, but I would judge it’s for all different reasons — an urge to impress,
shyness, unfamiliarity etc.

Characterising this particular behaviour as pretending to be stupid is a bit
of a stretch in my mind.

I think the answer is more simple; people often get anxious or uncomfortable
in front of others they don’t know, or who they are attracted to. Consequently
they can come off as a bit dumb or inarticulate. No need to "pretend to be
stupid".

